# I want to develop torrent client app for mobile phone using j2me



## prakashr85 (Oct 5, 2008)

i want to develop java mobile application torrent client to download torrent files in mobile phone itself can anybody give me idea how to do that  and what are the books that will help me to do this project


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't know of books related to torrents but you can checkout the open-source Azureus. Its a Java based desktop torrent client, you can derive some idea by reading its source.

Get it from *SourceForge*.


----------



## snubbed (Oct 5, 2008)

i heard java for mobile is bad for streaming & other web related activities.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 5, 2008)

ya j2me is not that powerfull!!
so u need to go for symbian or for window mobile!!!!


----------



## chandru.in (Oct 5, 2008)

Bittorrent is just a protocol.  Java ME does support socket programming.  So if someone has knowledge of Bittorrent protocol, he can definitely code it using Java ME.

If Symbian and Windows Mobile are more powerful than Java ME in this case, do you mean they have a built-in torrent API (I doubt)?


----------

